

Embedding 2D Desktops into VR [video] - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=47&v=RzfOeX-r4Ug

======
vmorgulis
From that post: [http://doc-ok.org/?p=824](http://doc-ok.org/?p=824)

